# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  > [SOLVED] Recent visitors number not updating?

## Alf

Or have I become really obnoxious during the last 3 weeks?

Alf

----------


## arlu1201

Alf,

It will always show you the last 10 visitors and below that you will see the total number of visits.

When i checked your profile, it was 2423 total visitors and when i refreshed the page, it was 2424.  So it is updating.

----------


## Alf

Thanks Arlette

As the number did not change for several weeks I did wonder but I now realize I'm not as interesting as I thought! Oh well my wife could have told me that without me bothering forum admin.

Regards from a humble alf

----------

